# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Бюджетные Android-устройства «в комплекте» с нежелательным ПО

## Tcinet

Компания Doctor Web представила список 28 моделей бюджетных смартфонов и планшетов на платформе Android, пользователей которых ожидают неприятные сюрпризы. Все эти устройства поступают к покупателям с предустановленными программами-загрузчиками – Android.DownLoader.473.origin и Android.Sprovider.7. Эти программы самостоятельно устанавливают на устройства ПО, предназначенное в первую очередь для распространения нежелательной рекламы. Также в их функционале заложена возможность совершать звонки на определенные телефонные номера.

Представители Dr Web отмечают, что предустановленное ПО не является в полном смысле вредоносным. Оно не инфицирует устройства зловредами, не подключает их к ботнетам и не похищает (насколько об этом можно судить в данный момент) персональные данные. Однако организаторы этой схемы зарабатывают на распространении рекламного ПО и демонстрации рекламных объявлений за счет пользователей, которые не давали своего согласия на все эти действия. Такое отношение является как минимум недобросовестным, а потому устройств с предустановленными программами-загрузчиками следует избегать. Вина за предустановку этих программ лежит, очевидно, на мелких компаниях-подрядчиках, включенных в технологические цепочки производства устройств для более крупных брендов. Стоит отметить, что в списке, опубликованном Dr Web, фигурирует и планшет MegaFon Login 4 LTE, который широко распространен в России.

----------

